# Pics og my 6 rbps + 1 Black Rhom



## smogano (Mar 5, 2006)

Here are my reds, pics of my rhom will follow tomorrow...

aquarium 90 gls, 6 rbps

filtration: aquaclear 500 + aquaclear 300 + eheim 2213 + magnum 350


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice shoal man those things are huge, Maybe add some deco or somthing though :nod:


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking good man.







Cant wait to see the Rhomb.


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice fish, what is there length?


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

those are some good looking fish man nice coloring on them


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah man nice size for only a year.... look about 7" - 8 1/2" and leave out the decor they need the space IMO


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Those red are very nice size and color!..good job


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice setup and nice reds!!1!111!


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice reds!! Any breeding activities?


----------



## smogano (Mar 5, 2006)

No breeding activities yet, those monsters turned 1 year old this weekend... I'd say the biggest is 8 or 8 1/2 and the smallest 6 1/2... I put no decor because they need space and they destroy everything I put in anyways... Pics of my rhom coming up today...


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome fish


----------



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

they look like monsters. tank looks to plain.


----------



## smogano (Mar 5, 2006)

Here is my 6' black/gold/diamond/dunno, got it in august, he was 3' back then... enjoy!


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice Rhom he looks healthy :nod:


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

nice p's and rhom


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

smogano said:


> No breeding activities yet, those monsters turned 1 year old this weekend... I'd say the biggest is 8 or 8 1/2 and the smallest 6 1/2... I put no decor because they need space and they destroy everything I put in anyways... Pics of my rhom coming up today...


Dude thats sick growth rate specially in a crowded tank







What have you been feeding them from babys to now?? and your rohm is beautiful too man props for a good p keeper.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice looking rhom...Well worth the wait


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

all your piranhas look great, keep up the good work.


----------



## dragonfishermen (Jul 26, 2006)

WOW!!! astounding!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

those reds are huge, did you buy them like that or raise them to be that size? that rhom is looking good also


----------

